# Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I write this b/c I'm wondering just how far will you guys push your 24v VR6's to get as much hp out of them as possible. If I had one I'd think of it as a mission to push it as far as it will go. I'd love to see a 24v push more than 230whp N/A.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (VR6DPLMT.)*

What would it take to increase the rev limit of a 24V? Or is the cam and valvetrain department still not balls out yet for the 24V's. I know we don't drive Honda's or any of that BS. Just curious though. What about strokers kits for the 24V? Any from Europe? Oil coolers? I love full out N/A setups.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (VDUBNDizzy)*

It would be nice if VW was also developing Variable Piston timing for their cars that would be cool. I talked to a Honda dealer at a car show who told me all about that and I read an article explaining it sounds cool to me. 
No seriously Honda makes a damn good car and ability to make a great deal of N/A hp shouldn't be frowned on it should be looked on as a learning source rather more than anything. Remember Honda tuners probably learned a lot from when VW Beetles used to be the tuning rage back in the day.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (VR6DPLMT.)*

i want an N/A 24v cost alot of money but i wanna do it. thats y i bought a 24v instead of a 1.8t . i wanted a challenge not something that has been done over and over again hehehhee


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (hiatussk8rs)*

I'm still waiting for someone to really play with the variable valve timing... I think there is some power lurking in there....


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (dc_dnb)*

You can hit 200 WHP + with bolt ons. Cam's, UDP, CAI, Exhaust. Chip does not do too much but improve drivability. But once you;ve driven a turbo car you will change your mind quite fast. I did


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (darrenewest)*

Where's the Grant Motorsports cat that runs that SICK rsi 24V with Jenvey ITB's?!?! That sh*t is sick, and if you stick the n/a route, I might suggest it as the way to go... unfortunately they do cost $5K I believe..
the OTHER route would be to gank the ITB's off of an M5 and make an adapter flange... you could probably find one off of a wrecked car...
I still think ITB's mated to a pressurized box would make a neat F/I project?...


----------



## AbTwannaB (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (dc_dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dc_dnb* »_I still think ITB's mated to a pressurized box would make a neat F/I project?...

thats one way to go, but for flow characteristics it has been proven that a GIANT throttle body before the plenum smoothes things out quite a bit.... unless of course you are running more CFM that an extremely large throttle body would be able to supply to the plenum without giving crappy part throttle performance.
but on an NA car ITB's are the best way to get the most air into a cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (AbTwannaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbTwannaB* »_
thats one way to go, but for flow characteristics it has been proven that a GIANT throttle body before the plenum smoothes things out quite a bit.... unless of course you are running more CFM that an extremely large throttle body would be able to supply to the plenum without giving crappy part throttle performance.
but on an NA car ITB's are the best way to get the most air into a cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, very true. Marren Fuel injection makes a rad 1600CFM tb.


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (dc_dnb)*

Got a website for that RSI?


----------



## AbTwannaB (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (SAVWaterWagens)*

nah.. i got video of it tho... IM me your email address and ill send you a link to it.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (AbTwannaB)*

Yeah it is a track test in the latest PVW. It is a Red Vento. Specs claim the motor is an RSI 2.8L V6 tweaked by Grant Motorsports with Jenvey ITB, portes and polished manifold, new cams, light flywheel, VW Motorsport Tranny, and quaife ATB. The motor makes an estimated 250+ hp and propelled the car to a dismal [email protected] This was due to bad tires and wet conditions. The trap time is impressive tho. 0-100 took 13.88 sec, and 0-60 in 6.34. Overall I'd really like to see this car go with slicks, and a dry track. It must sound like pure sex too.









_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 3:08 PM 2-12-2004_

_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 3:09 PM 2-12-2004_


_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 3:09 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*



CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> . It must sound like pure sex too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (dc_dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dc_dnb* »_I'm still waiting for someone to really play with the variable valve timing... I think there is some power lurking in there.... 

What Volkwagen needs to do is get off their lazy arse's and integrate variable lift! better yet, read up on BMW's Valvetronic Fuel Management system (eliminates throttle butterfly's, thus allowing full atmospheric pressure, minus intake losses, at valves under all conditions. Provides increased VE and razor sharp throttle response !!!)
VW's implementation of powertrain technology is pretty good out of the gate but fails to cross the finish line with the same intensity regarding HP:LITER efficiency.


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (Mr King)*

I contacted Grant motorsport (UK) a while back and I think I put up some posts at the time. I got the impresion they are definitely more race than street orientated, but this was the reply I got regarding upgrading my 24v 4motion. I asked whether they thought it possible to get 300bhp (about 265whp FWD - though not 4mo) from the motor without FI, and of course info about those evil sounding TBs...
Throttle bodies would cause untold hitches as your instrument pod/ diagnostics etc are problematical when using another management system.
Thus because of this issue and warranty issues I feel the only feasible route is to go for headwork and capacity increase, also low down torque and fuel economy are compromised.
If we are looking for 300bhp without forced induction of its below is the only reliable route.
3.3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lightened & balanced bottom end 
balanced flywheel
gas flowed head [2 or 3 angled seats]
increase compression
risk championship cams or equivalent,
6 branch GMS manifold, rap rod bolts.ECU upgrade

Better get saving the exchange rate doesnt look to good for you US boyz at the mo'











_Modified by mark4 at 6:11 AM 2-14-2004_


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (mark4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark4* »_I contacted Grant motorsport (UK) a while back and I think I put up some posts at the time. I got the impresion they are definitely more race than street orientated, but this was the reply I got regarding upgrading my 24v 4motion. I asked whether they thought it possible to get 300bhp (about 265whp FWD - though not 4mo) from the motor without FI, and of course info about those evil sounding TBs...
Throttle bodies would cause untold hitches as your instrument pod/ diagnostics etc are problematical when using another management system.
Thus because of this issue and warranty issues I feel the only feasible route is to go for headwork and capacity increase, also low down torque and fuel economy are compromised.
If we are looking for 300bhp without forced induction of its below is the only reliable route.
3.3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lightened & balanced bottom end 
balanced flywheel
gas flowed head [2 or 3 angled seats]
increase compression
risk championship cams or equivalent,
6 branch GMS manifold, rap rod bolts.ECU upgrade

Better get saving the exchange rate doesnt look to good for you US boyz at the mo'









_Modified by mark4 at 6:11 AM 2-14-2004_

or, for the same money spent... you could go out and by an E46 M3!
Giving you 100(+) HP:Liter, rear wheel drive, adequate brakes, a limited slip differential and that nice 50/50 weight distribution.
FACT: VW tries to build an Audi... and Audi is still trying to build an M3.


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
or, for the same money spent... you could go out and by an E46 M3!
Giving you 100(+) HP:Liter, rear wheel drive, adequate brakes, a limited slip differential and that nice 50/50 weight distribution.
FACT: VW tries to build an Audi... and Audi is still trying to build an M3.



I'll take an R32 with a twin-turbo kit that runs 11.4 in the 1/4 over an M3 anyday. Mostly because i hate the way m3s that i've heard sound. After seeing an m3 get rocked by a 24v with bolt-ons and a 50shot of nitrous, i started to question the 333hp claim. Being that the r32 has awd, huge 13.2" brakes and closer to 50/50 weight distribution than a standard gti, i would lean towards that. It would leave me with over $25k in modification money.
In all honesty, where i live is a very affluent area, and m3s are almost like me too cars in a way.
ERiC


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_What would it take to increase the rev limit of a 24V? Or is the cam and valvetrain department still not balls out yet for the 24V's. I know we don't drive Honda's or any of that BS. Just curious though. What about strokers kits for the 24V? Any from Europe? Oil coolers? I love full out N/A setups. 

If you look at the specs, an r32 motor doesn't have much bore over a standard 24v. Its mostly just a stroked 24v. 
ERiC


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_

I'll take an R32 with a twin-turbo kit that runs 11.4 in the 1/4 over an M3 anyday. Mostly because i hate the way m3s that i've heard sound. After seeing an m3 get rocked by a 24v with bolt-ons and a 50shot of nitrous, i started to question the 333hp claim. Being that the r32 has awd, huge 13.2" brakes and closer to 50/50 weight distribution than a standard gti, i would lean towards that. It would leave me with over $25k in modification money.
In all honesty, where i live is a very affluent area, and m3s are almost like me too cars in a way.
ERiC

Have your ever heard an M3 wailing thru 8000 RPM from a UUC/SuperSprint exhaust?
You know they make FI kits for M3's as well


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
Have your ever heard an M3 wailing thru 8000 RPM from a UUC/SuperSprint exhaust?


I've heard them stock and with exhaust and they are incredibly whiny. It sounds like cats are trying to escape from the motor.
I've never heard one with a decent sounding exhaust.

_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
You know they make FI kits for M3's as well










Sure, I'll have an even more unreliable m3 that costs $70k plus most likely.
ERiC


----------



## AbTwannaB (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_After seeing an m3 get rocked by a 24v with bolt-ons and a 50shot of nitrous

guilty as charged


----------



## oldspice (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (vwericvw)*

i agree with taking a modded r32 over an m3... however... the high pitched whine of an m3 is what a highly strained racing engine sounds like? gt3? ferrarri 355? all the engines have that high pitched race sound. so although it might sound like a whiny cat or whatever... it is real indication of hp per liter.... but i rather have a turbo r32 anyday


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Pushing 24v VR6 N/A power (vwericvw)*

Yeah I agree with that sound being 'not all that'. I think a 330i sounds better, but then its not all about the sound is it?


----------

